# Power Windows, Power Locks, Seat Belts, Power Rear View Mirror, Back Speaker Location



## GQUINCOCES (Jan 3, 2009)

I am new to the Forum and have a number of questions which I have looked for a while in the Zazarine book, factory manuals, parts suppliers and other technical manuals and have not been able to get an answer anywhere: I have a 66 GTO tri power, and a 70 GTO, both convertibles. The 70 is cardinal red with red interior and is otherwise factory as far as I can determine from the PHS documentation I have. 

1. Power windows and Power locks. I would like to add 1970 power windows and do not have any idea where the switches are located in the front door panels (the Zazarine book states that the back seat switches go in the arm rest, with a blank qtr door panels where the manual glass regulator hole is located)? I would also like to add power locks, and although I also have not been able to find in the Zazarine book an area of direct discussion on that topic, one of the exploded graphics does include a mention to power locks, and the factory owners manual has a section of power locks (so I assume that they were available as an option for the 70 GTO). The questions in summary form are: Where are the switches located in the door panels for power windows and power door locks? 

2. The car came with black seat belts and, as I state, factory red interior (254? if I am not mistaken). The prior owner does not know and I have not been able to determine whether for the 1970 GTO the seat belts came in red matching the interior or were they all black (Zazarine is silent on colors). My car came with black 1970 seat belts (by the date codes sewn in the webbing). The question in summary form, were the seat belts available in red for 1970 to match the interior.

3. I have seen advertised many places rear view mirrors with the map light accessory, but never one for GTO (the ones that I have seen for sale are from Chevelles or 442s), so again my question, I have not been able to find it in the Zazarine book or anywhere else, but did the 70 GTO come with this type of mirror as an option?

4. Final questions, the 70 GTO came with a factory AM radio and I would like to change that for a factory AM/FM Mono with the back speaker option (and Zazarine is far from clear whether there was a speaker option available for am/fm mono) but I have not been able to determine anywhere where the back speaker goes in a 70 convertible (in 66 they did not have factory back speakers but my 66 came with a dealer installed [or prior owner installed] rear speaker for a dealer installed 1967 8 track which speaker hangs on the side of the 66 convertible well in a shallow cardboard holder with a metal screen which GM did make available in the 67 model year for convertibles, so I am familiar with GM's rear speaker technology as far as 67, but not for 70). My final question is whether the cover for the 8 track option matched the color of the car's interior or was the outside cover for the 8 track always in black regardless of the color of the interior (I have seen pictures of 70 GTOs two different ways, red interior with red plastic outside cover for the 8 track and red interior with a black plastic 8 track cover so I am not sure which is the correct one and the Zazarine book is silent on this).

Pictures on any of these would be greatly appreciated (I will refund any costs incurred by the person responding or providing a picture). 

I have been reading many of the discussions today and they are great. I trust I can add to the community's knowledge. Thanks and happy new year. Gquincoces:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,

Question #1


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Question #2

Here are 3 Red interior cars with black belts, I'm not sure if the 70 offered red belts or not.


----------

